# Trifexis decision??



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yesterday while at the vets office I needed to buy more heart-guard for both dogs. The Dr said he's selling something different now, Trifexis. He said it covers heartworm, fleas and intestinal parasites, including whipworms.
My dogs are on their 2nd tx for whips and it's not cheap. He said they can get them again from the yard and heart-guard doesn't protect against them. I told him I'd like to research it before trying a new drug. I'm really not happy with what I found.
Ask a vet has an article about it... Is Trifexis safe? Are the internet rumors of severe side effects true? | Veterinary News
they claim they did the same thing with Kirkland dog food and because of so many responses the food was recalled. I don't know anything about ask a vet but the stories from people are scary.
I don't want my dogs to get whips again but I also don't want to give them something that will land them in the ER.
Has anybody used this? Thanks ♥


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I used it all summer with Jacks. I think we have a couple months more to go before it gets cold enough, but honestly have not noticed any issues with Jacks. We always give with food. That's all. 

Next summer we will go back to sentinel (if available), but that's only because the pills are huge and smell terrible! If you get trifiexis, be sure to ask your vet to quarter it for you. 

With sentinel I just wrap in bread and Jacks nomms it down. There is no bread, peanut butter, lunch meat anything that will get him to nomm the trifexis. 

Does your vet have heartguard plus?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I heard lots of bad things about Trifexis reactions and will not even dare try it with mine. I prefer Revolution.


----------



## Trailman (Sep 15, 2012)

In the past I fed Raw. Skin problems went away.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, they take the plus but he said it still won't protect against whips only roundworms and another worm??
That would be a problem for us because Ky loves to eat the HG but I have a terrible time getting big pills down her. Her aspirins are big and beef flavored but she smells them in PB & everything else I've tried. The whip pills are the biggest pills I've ever seen and it's almost impossible to get them down her. At $50. a dose I'm not wasting one!



Megora said:


> I used it all summer with Jacks. I think we have a couple months more to go before it gets cold enough, but honestly have not noticed any issues with Jacks. We always give with food. That's all.
> 
> Next summer we will go back to sentinel (if available), but that's only because the pills are huge and smell terrible! If you get trifiexis, be sure to ask your vet to quarter it for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think one of the resident vets on here said that the company that makes Heartguard Plus guarantees against whipworms. Your vet is probably right in that the risk is probably higher with your dogs since they are getting over the worms. 

I quarter the trifexis pills and have Jacks trained to tolerate me stuffing the pills (pieces, not the whole huge pill) down his throat because I usually jackpot him with a couple slices of lunchmeat or bread immediately afterwards. 

Our collie is on revolution this summer (we switched vets and she favors revolution over the other brands). But I don't like how the dogs and cats react when they get the topicals. Like it hurts. With the collie we can't really help it since most of the chewables have something in them that may cause problems for collies. With goldens, I will stick to chewables.

ETA - the good news is that interceptor and sentinel should be widely available next spring.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Trailman said:


> In the past I fed Raw. Skin problems went away.


What does feeding raw and skin problems have anything to do with this thread?


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Bentleysmom said:


> Yesterday while at the vets office I needed to buy more heart-guard for both dogs. The Dr said he's selling something different now, Trifexis.


Watch out for veterinarians trying to sell you new medicines. That's where a lot of their profit margin is. Personally, after being taken for a bit of a ride last summer, this summer I switched vets, and when I called around one of my criteria was that the new vet be willing to prescribe medicines and work with online pharmacies when they call to verify the prescriptions and get them filled (Fortunately, I found one).

A doctor selling medicine is a major, major conflict of interest- too much of an incentive for them to prescribe things that aren't needed to increase profits. We wouldn't put up with it from human doctors, why put up with it from a vet? Even if the vet is totally on the up and up and not even subconsciously influenced by the money he or she is making from drug sales, it's sometimes good just to know 100% that there is not even the slightest chance that anything iffy could be happening by making sure you're not paying the person doing the prescribing for the actual medicine being prescribed. Plus, online is less expensive. 

I even had a vet or two on the phone say outright that they would not work with online pharmacies. Can you imagine a human doctor's office refusing to work with CVS or Rite-Aid if they called about a script? Vets charge like human doctors these days, I expect the same level of service and ethical standards, or at least the ability to get that for me and my dog even if it's not what they usually do. Otherwise, there are plenty of other vets out there who'd love my business, even if it means they don't make the profit off the Heartworm medicine I buy.


----------



## JeffP (Jun 30, 2011)

Kirby is on Trifexis and we haven't seem anything unusual. We always give them right after a meal. They ARE hard to give him though, and peanut butter doesn't seem to work very well. I use a pill cutter to quarter them and put each piece in a small ball of hamburger.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would never buy heartworm meds online. They could be tampered with or fake. Or expired.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Wish I'd been clued in about HeartGuard standing behind their medicine if the dog got whipworms--cause at 6 months (after always being given his HeartGuard on time) he got whipworms. Of course he got really sick on the weekend so went to the ER vet, not his regular vet who had prescribed the Heart Guard. I vaguely remember someone telling me that HeartGuard would stand behind their product (but I went and read the label and saw that HG didn't protect against whips so I thought "why would they pay my dog's ER vet bills if their product didn't protect against it?").
I had VPI pet insurance at the time and THEY REFUSED to cover the bills because they said I could have prevented the whipworms. I told them, but my vet prescribed Heart Guard!!! Now, if HG would have paid the bill, surely VPI would have gone after them? (they had my vet records and knew I had purchased HG from my vet). 
This was 7 years ago and still makes me mad to think about!!!
About the Trifexis. I just tried it for the first time this month. The reason is because Interceptor (which I switched to from HG after Brooks got whipworms) isn't available. I bought the 6 pack of Trifexis from a travelling vet (where I get my routine immunizations done) and it was only $91.00 for the 60-120 lb dog size (so only $15 month to protect against fleas and worms AND you don't have to worry about giving the dog a bath and washing off the topical stuff----last month I had just applied Brooks topical when he got sprayed by a skunk so I had to repeatedly wash him and of course washed off the topical)
PS Brooks will eat the Trifexis pill--he won't eat the Interceptor unless I coated it with peanut butter


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I've often wondered about that myself which is why I've never bought them from any place other than my vet. He has been my vet for many, many years and I really like him so I like supporting him too even if the meds cost more. He did give me the choice to stay with HG+ or try the Trifexis. I'm staying away from that stuff! 



Megora said:


> I would never buy heartworm meds online. They could be tampered with or fake. Or expired.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Kahuna has always been on Trifexis and has never had an adverse reaction... He actually enjoys them so no stuffing down the throat or anything... I always give it with food... Seems to do the job because even tho fleas are really bad out here he never got any and is heartworm negative... I have heard they can get a tummy ache but Kahuna has always done well with it... He doesn't mind how big it is... He just chews it up.


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

oh ya and i pay $20/pill


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Megan - they are $16/pill here.  $10/pill if I bought 12 months worth (which I wouldn't since we only cover for 6 months).


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I think you misunderstood, I pay $50. per dose for the whipworm pills, not the HG



My Big Kahuna said:


> oh ya and i pay $20/pill


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

I switched to Trifexis because my older dog was having a reaction to the Vectra. He also had worms, which was cleared up. Both dogs didn't seem to have any reaction. Since I lost my older dog in June, however, I've switched back to Vectra and Heartgard because the Trifexis does not repel tics, and tics are heavy this year.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> I think you misunderstood, I pay $50. per dose for the whipworm pills, not the HG


Your vet charges you $50 per Trifexis pill? That's ridiculously padding the price!


----------



## Trailman (Sep 15, 2012)

A1Malinois said:


> What does feeding raw and skin problems have anything to do with this thread?


I never heard of a dog getting fleas that were fed Raw. There is a Raw section on here, that I saw.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

NO. The pills are called Drontal Plus that cost $50. they are to treat the whips that my dogs have right now.
sorry for the confusion.



lgnutah said:


> Your vet charges you $50 per Trifexis pill? That's ridiculously padding the price!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Bentleysmom said:


> I think you misunderstood, I pay $50. per dose for the whipworm pills, not the HG


i did misunderstand. sorry. i thought you meant $50/pill for trifexis. 

megora: i'll look into getting the bigger batch  i've only ever done one at a time because it reminds me to give it to him haha and he's just now at a weight i where i don't have to weigh him anymore to find out which dose he should get  my big boy!


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Trailman said:


> I never heard of a dog getting fleas that were fed Raw. There is a Raw section on here, that I saw.


Mine got fleas while on a raw diet...


----------



## Trailman (Sep 15, 2012)

Don,t want to get in a food battle with you. haha


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Trailman said:


> Don,t want to get in a food battle with you. haha


Then dont start one. Any dog can get fleas. That doesnt even have anything to do with this origional thread anyway so I have no idea why you mentioned it


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Bentleysmom said:


> NO. The pills are called Drontal Plus that cost $50. they are to treat the whips that my dogs have right now.
> sorry for the confusion.


Oh, now I understand. When Brooks had whipworms he was given something called Panacur and I remember it was really expensive too (it was a liquid that I had to give to him daily for a while after he got out of the hospital). )And the hospitalization was really expensive too, of course. so that's why I was so mad that I had bought the VPI pet insurance and it didn't cover the bill, and that my vet had put my dog on HeartGuard instead of Interceptor (they both take care of heart worms and other worms, but the Interceptor also prevents whipworm infestations so why didn't my vet routinely prescribe that instead of HG? I asked him, and he said cause whipworms aren't very common......)


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Riley also had whipworms when I got him, which is why I had been using interceptor. But since it hasn't been available I also had to make the choice between Triflexis and HG. 

I chose the HG. The reason that I chose this way was because:
1) Riley had the whipworms when he came to me, he didn't get them at my home, so I wasn't so worried about reinfection.
2) Triflexis does not guard against ticks which was a HUGE issue for me. I need him to be protected from ticks and tick borne diseases so I would have to give Frontline or something as well as the Triflexis.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

So HeartGuard does protect against tick borne disease? I had never heard of that. I thought it was just worms.
Here's where I am pretty sure Brooks got whipworms. I had been taking him to another city to obedience classes. It was in a shopping center (PetSmart) but there was an empty lot next to the store were I would take him to pee before we went inside the PetSmart. I noticed there was lots and lots of dog poop in that empty lot and after he got whipworms it said he could have gotten it from stepping where other dogs had pooped. Maybe he didn't get it that way, but it seemed the most likely source of his infection.


----------



## Trailman (Sep 15, 2012)

A1Malinois said:


> Then dont start one. Any dog can get fleas. That doesnt even have anything to do with this origional thread anyway so I have no idea why you mentioned it


Ouch. 

Guess I should of posted to OP, how about giving Raw a try instead of medication or chemicals. 

(A1Malinois) Someone PM me and said that you like to make OP,s post into yours. I see you must be the Forum Bully here by reading your post. Very Very strange you have 1800 post about your Malinois Mix health problems on a Golden Retriever Forum. Maybe that's why your not getting right answers, your asking Golden Retriever owners. Thats the wrong breed. There are Malinois Forums out there.

Not going to let that ruin my first day here. 

Sorry OP


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

lgnutah said:


> So HeartGuard does protect against tick borne disease? I had never heard of that. I thought it was just worms.
> Here's where I am pretty sure Brooks got whipworms. I had been taking him to another city to obedience classes. It was in a shopping center (PetSmart) but there was an empty lot next to the store were I would take him to pee before we went inside the PetSmart. I noticed there was lots and lots of dog poop in that empty lot and after he got whipworms it said he could have gotten it from stepping where other dogs had pooped. Maybe he didn't get it that way, but it seemed the most likely source of his infection.


Whoops I meant I would still have to give Frontline! I'll edit that!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Guess I should of posted to OP, how about giving Raw a try instead of medication or chemicals.


I think people would have told you that your advice is very irresponsible.... 

Heartworm meds are absolutely necessary. Otherwise the owners will be stuck paying hundreds of dollars to treat a very sick dog. 

There is no correlation between what you feed your dog and whether it gets fleas. If you live in an area where there are a lot of fleas. Your dog will get fleas regardless of what it eats. 

Where I live, fleas are not an issue. Mosquitoes (which carry heartworm disease) are a huge issue. As are roundworms, btw.


----------



## Trailman (Sep 15, 2012)

Megora said:


> I think people would have told you that your advice is very irresponsible....
> 
> Heartworm meds are absolutely necessary. Otherwise the owners will be stuck paying hundreds of dollars to treat a very sick dog.
> 
> ...



I used to add Garlic to my Raw. You can add lots of things to Raw for heartworm. Brewer's yeast/Black walnut 

If you google natural remedies for heartworm. You will see lots of people treat heartworm with no medications


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you for your concern and I understand some people believe in raw diet, that's fine for them. As for me, I'm totally against it and I prefer not to defend my position. Thanks.



Trailman said:


> .
> 
> Guess I should of posted to OP, how about giving Raw a try instead of medication or chemicals.
> 
> ...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Trailman said:


> I used to add Garlic to my Raw. You can add lots of things to Raw for heartworm. Brewer's yeast/Black walnut
> 
> If you google natural remedies for heartworm. You will see lots of people treat heartworm with no medications


I think you can find anything when you google for it. Lots of quacks out there.

I've seen lots of dogs come into rescue who test positive for heartworm disease... and treating it is just as dangerous as ignoring it. The dog can die during treatment. The dog will most certainly die if not treated. 

I've heard of people using brewers yeast to prevent fleas, but garlic and black walnut are _both_ toxic to dogs.


----------



## Golden999 (Jun 29, 2010)

Megora said:


> I would never buy heartworm meds online. They could be tampered with or fake. Or expired.


Depends where you buy them. I buy mine at 1800PetMeds.com, which is considered very reputable (And is very easy to find a $5 off coupon code for on every order). I guess with any place you buy from, you run the risk of someone doing something they shouldn't, or foisting off old stock on an unsuspecting customer, but when I say "any place", I include the vet's office. You never know. I feel as comfortable with my online pharmacy's medications as I would with medications from a veterinarian's office. And if I ever stop feeling comfortable, I'll do things a different way.

Having said that, obviously, one has to be careful. You want to find a good online pharmacy that has a positive reputation and has been around a while, and is large enough to have some degree of accountability. I wouldn't trust someone selling dog medicine on e-bay, or a third-party Amazon seller (They allow people to sell stuff out of their homes if they don't stock it, and who knows what you'd be getting). I also wouldn't trust some pharmacy that seems like a fly by night operation, or is located overseas (If nothing else, think of the temperature extremes and delays that a package could experience shipped internationally).

You've got to be cautious and have some degree of Internet sophistication to scope out sites that are fraudulent, etc.. But something just being on the Internet doesn't make it fraudulent automatically.

Another option these days is that some Wal-Mart locations are selling a generic form of Heartguard Plus from behind their human pharmacy counters if you bring a veterinarian script in. I think the generic is a tablet and not a chewable, though, which is a concern- it's important that the dog actually consume the stuff every month (It's one thing if a dog somehow doesn't consume a twice daily allergy medicine- he'll itch a little but be able to get back on track- but another if he doesn't consume a once monthly heartworm medicine, missing that could kill him, or the next dose might make a heartworm problem worse if he got it after missing a dose). But it's a potential option that's out there. I'd be interested in knowing what the price is for golden retriever sized dogs (The online place I use has the real thing at enough of a discount that I probably wouldn't save much money switching), and what people's experiences have been with the generic.

More options are a good thing, in my view. The more reputable online pharmacies and the more physical pharmacies that will fill scripts for dogs, the better. The more different name brands with both similar and different formulas, and good generic options for particular categories of medicine, the better. People can go where they are most comfortable and with what they can afford. I don't like the idea of the veterinarian's office being the only place you can get stuff because without competition, the prices get hiked sky high (As a lot of folks learned first hand). 

I once had a vet offer me two for one on Frontline Plus and the price exceeded what buying two packages online would cost me at the regular price online. I also had a vet foist a $30 shampoo and a $50 antibotic on me (I switched vets). I learned the hard way that I basically have to question everything and be very assertive as a dog owner when it comes to veterinary care. It's a shame that's necessary, but it doesn't seem like there are many checks and balances on what a vet can do- a lot of stuff that wouldn't even remotely fly with a human doc, vets seem to be able to get away with.

I actually read when it came to a certain vaccine, an article in a veterinary journal that detailed the risk of the vaccine versus the risk of actually getting the disease it protected against in many parts of the country, and concluded that although recommending the vaccine to everyone would increase profits, vets might want to consider that it is not in the best interest of the patients in most cases. The way they phrased it was worse than that, though- the conclusion almost seemed to be "This is more likely to be harmful than helpful for most dogs in most places, but, hey, it'll make you some money to recommend it, so go for it".

I also calling around to vets to pick my latest vet got quotes for the same vaccines that were widely variant. One secretary wouldn't even quote a price for a distemper vaccine (Which is a good vaccine, in my view, and one I make sure my dog gets)- she quoted separate prices for all the individual components of it that were more than the vet I found charged for the entire vaccine! I think a lot of vets offices take advantage of people.

I try to read up on everything, figure out what my dog needs, get price estimates and do comparisons before I walk in the door, and don't accept anything that I don't understand fully or that seems like it's overpriced. If I have to, I'll read up on what a veterinarian says about something and come back later. I think there are a lot of good vets in the world, but the profession also seems to have a slimy side to it and some vets that aren't looking out for the dog's best interest, or who do look out for the dogs best interest but ignore that owners may have financial issues and always recommend the most expensive options or what will make them the most money.

I went into the world of dog ownership with an almost blind trust of my first vet and got badly burned for it.

I love that there is a wall in human medicine between my doctor and where I buy my medicines. That way I know my human doctor will never, ever prescribe a particular medicine, either consciously or subconsciously, because he will make more money doing it. In fact, my human doctor will work with me to try to save me money at the pharmacy- when I didn't have insurance, we specifically tailored my medicines to be things that were inexpensive when possible.

I like the idea of recreating that wall in the veterinary world as much as possible. Obviously you can't with vaccines, but with everything else, unless something really needs to be taken that day, you can.

Obviously, though, people who genuinely feel more comfortable buying from their vet and for whom it doesn't create an undue financial burden for, I have no problem with. Every dog owner should do what they think works best for them and their dog. There's room for a lot of different opinions and approaches.

But what is always good is having options. I'm really happy to see that old "one size fits all" approach wall where everyone only has one source for dog medicines breaking down. Competition and choices will benefit everyone- even people who keep doing things the traditional way may find that their vet adjusts prices and practices to stay competitive with pharmacies and other places people can go, and to account for the idea that pet owners can use the Internet to get better informed.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Trailman said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Guess I should of posted to OP, how about giving Raw a try instead of medication or chemicals.
> 
> ...


Maybe that person needs to grow a pair and PM me about it, now theres an idea. My 1800 posts arent all about my dogs issues, many people on this forum have been a great help to me. You do not have to own a GR to be a member here. 

If people wish to view me as the forum bully thats fine. I dont beat around the bush when I voice my opinions and unfortunately some people take things the wrong way. 

As for making the OP's post into mine, you were the one who randomly posted about a raw clearing up skin issues which had nothing to do with the OP's thread


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Trailman said:


> Very Very strange you have 1800 post about your Malinois Mix health problems on a Golden Retriever Forum. Maybe that's why your not getting right answers, your asking Golden Retriever owners. Thats the wrong breed. There are Malinois Forums out there.


I actually don't have a Golden Retriever either. Does that mean I need to go find a different forum? 

Lets all just be nice and love our dogs!


----------



## Trailman (Sep 15, 2012)

You have to be a guy. No girl would take over almost all post you reply too, and get nasty with them. I read some of your post before I joined. You treated people here, like your treating me now. Big guy to bully around Golden Retriever owners.

My post had nothing to do with you. OP made it clear she does not like Raw feeding. So be it. Point taken, I left it. You had to come down on me like you were on a warpath. My post had everything to do about OP. Some people add things to Raw for Heart worm/parasites/fleas like her first post was about. She started tread not you. 

Sorry again OP

I don,t have one either. Yours looks like a Golden mix. And your not asking 1800 Rottweiler questions, for a example. I read A1,s post after person PM me. Not making it up.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Trailman said:


> You have to be a guy. No girl would take over almost all post you reply too, and get nasty with them. I read some of your post before I joined. You treated people here, like your treating me now. Big guy to bully around Golden Retriever owners.
> 
> My post had nothing to do with you. OP made it clear she does not like Raw feeding. So be it. Point taken, I left it. You had to come down on me like you were on a warpath. My post had everything to do about OP. Some people add things to Raw for Heart worm/parasites/fleas like her first post was about. She started tread not you.
> 
> ...


Actually if your refering to me, I am not a male. Also, anyone with any breed can post here a lot of issues with dogs arent GR specific. 

Maybe this person again, needs to grow a pair and PM me. I have an idea who it is anyway


----------



## Trailman (Sep 15, 2012)

If you don,t like my post, you can skip it you know.

How about we do what vcm5 said

*Lets all just be nice and love our dogs!*


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Trailman said:


> If you don,t like my post, you can skip it you know.
> 
> How about we do what vcm5 said
> 
> *Lets all just be nice and love our dogs!*


How about if you dont like *my* post you can skip along rather then critisize, post you received a PM about me, persisted to call me a bully, say I shouldnt be posting if I dont own a GR then when I posted back went and hid into your little shell and said "Lets just all be nice" you had your one and only chance to be nice with me. That was blown out of the water a few posts ago


----------



## Trailman (Sep 15, 2012)

Not going to reply. You can have last word big guy.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Trailman said:


> Not going to reply. You can have last word big guy.


I am not even a guy and am offending you keep calling me one.


----------



## Trailman (Sep 15, 2012)

You Win, You Win,


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Trailman said:


> You Win, You Win,


I am not even going to say what I wish to say because it may get me banned. My mouth filter is on.


----------



## Trailman (Sep 15, 2012)

I call all Bullies guys, so take no offense. 

Glad you came to your senses. What a show you put on tonight. Is every night like this on here.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Okay.....can we stick with the original thread which was trifexis and quit with back and forth snide remarks.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Charmie (May 30, 2012)

My vet had me give Nana Trifexis. I was going after Sentinel but she said it was unavailable- the first pill was free, and I believe the pills over here, purchased by month, is 20$. She had no ill side effects and I was super lucky that she didn't mind it being mixed into her kibble. I'm pretty sure she ate it by accident haha! 

So far, she hasn't gotten any fleas, and it was so highly recommended by my vet. All of the vets at the clinic I go to are so nice and open when I ask about medicine, so I trust them completely! Besides, all of them are graduates of the vet program at UC Davis, so doubly trust.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am thinking about switching to Trifexis once I run out of Interceptor next month. 
I usually give my dogs Comfortis over the fall/winter months anyway, so Trifexis would make sense.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My guys are both on Trifexis, have been for a long time. Neither of them are having any problems with it, I feed them first, then give them the tablet. I quarter it and put PB on it and give them one piece at a time. 

I order the Trifexis through Drs. Foster and Smith, they have a guarantee for all the meds they sell and are an Accredited Pharmacy. I've never had any problems and my dogs have always tested negative for HW and parasites. I keep my guys on it year round.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for all the useful comments regarding this decision. Sorry this thread went sideways...not really sure how that happened but I think I have enough info to make my decision now...to all of you..:You_Rock_


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

Trailman said:


> ... You will see lots of people treat heartworm with no medications


Yes, you can treat it herbally, some protocols are better than others, but there are options.


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

Charmie said:


> ....All of the vets at the clinic I go to are so nice and open when I ask about medicine, so I trust them completely! Besides, all of them are graduates of the vet program at UC Davis, so doubly trust.


Be careful of that blind trust, it can get you (and your dog) into trouble


----------



## Charmie (May 30, 2012)

I'm glad we helped you make a decision! 



w00f said:


> Be careful of that blind trust, it can get you (and your dog) into trouble


Woop, sorry, I kind of made a joke that only I would understand. I'm currently a student at UC Davis, and I know the vet program is great here!  Don't worry! I always research before I make decisions, but I assure you that the vets at the clinic really are professional, trustworthy, and altogether awesome! My roommate brought in a scared, bitey and scratchy feral kitten and they breezed through the checkup like it was the tamest cat in the world!


----------

